# Each day, a bit better. How common is this?



## tmarrow (Feb 2, 2014)

In my life, I've had two bouts of chronic (i.e., 24/7) DP and currently am in one now. Both times, there was the same trajectory of the illness: a (somewhat) sudden onset and then a very slow but constant recovery. Through all of it, I always felt that there was constant, incremental progress each day; the fog surrounding my identity was/is clearing slowly but surely.

Knowing this, feeling this trend, is the ONLY thing that has kept me from ending my life (b/c my onsets have involved total and utter dissociation).

I'd like to know: how common is this among you? (The trend of a.) onset and then b.) recovery bit-by-bit each day after). Thanks


----------



## marry1985 (Dec 1, 2013)

What does recovery bit by bit each day after mean?


----------



## greymanor (Feb 5, 2014)

I have felt the same, after i got away from the situation that had ultimately caused it, ever since every while i will feel incriments of becoming better ,whether it be a slight more feeling of reality or a twitching and release of tention from a part of my body..usually when this happens i forget that it happens like most things so i cant compare the progress of it,but yes i think i feel the same thing or maybe just something similar.


----------



## tmarrow (Feb 2, 2014)

marry1985 said:


> What does recovery bit by bit each day after mean?


For me, it means that you slowly come back to reality; things start to make sense. Your external envirnoment changes (or at least your perception of it changes) a bit each day to where you recognized it. For me, DP is mainly just a complete disconnect with my environment, body, family and memories of these things. They ought to feel familiar, but they don't. Every few days it seems like I'm regaining it a bit. It's very ineffable--like DP in general.


----------



## greymanor (Feb 5, 2014)

I think the reality and making sense usually comes back to me for a second and then i cant help but take a sharp breath and keep it back in instead of letting it out,so memories and things like that at the moment i feel like i would do anything to have them back but when they do come back i regret ever thinking that because all of a sudden you feel all the pain again and they just go back..i'm happy you're getting better though with the reality thing.

I usually get better in a physical sense more than the reality part of it i think probably due to an abusive past that i might not be ready to deal with 

but anyway i really do think it's a sign of getting better we just cant completely feel it yet so be optimistic 

i guess it's just a matter of getting it back bit by bit and adapting more and more until we can take it all in at last.


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

I recover a bit more day by day as well because I learn more about this disorder. I should be DP free soon enough.


----------



## Legitlex_ (Feb 8, 2014)

Does anyone have the feelings of feeling like they are almost back to normal but just not there yet? Like they aren't scared of the feeling? I mean it can't help to feel positive that it's going away right?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2014)

I get this. It's one of those things where you can only see yourself recovering by comparing how you felt, say, a month ago


----------



## mindfulnessbl (Nov 4, 2013)

I get when I think I am not far from being back to normal only to find I am not, and a complete bollocks up


----------

